# How to use gprs in nokia 3110c with cellone



## Devrath_ND (Nov 13, 2008)

please help me. I have confirmed GPRS service by sms and have recieved confirmation but how to set it on my 3110c. I have downloaded those 4 settings and saved what next.

please can someone help me who has the same phone


----------



## abhishek_734 (Nov 15, 2008)

since u hv already got the settings,i guess u can use gprs directly using the phone's browser or by simply pressing 0 for 2-3 seconds.it is still not clear to me whether u want to use it on pc or mobile.if u want to surf net on pc u can use pc suite or make a direct dial up connection using bluetooth.and dial the no. *99# or*99***1.
for mobile u can also check this....
go to menu>settings>config.setting>preferred access point> and select the access point for bsnl.Also in default config settings select the same access point and then activaate defaults in all apps.
now go to menu >web>settings>config setings> and check that ur bsnl access point is selected in config and account.once this is done u may b able to browse sites on mobile.
please note that i m using nokia 3500c and though the main interface of both fones r same .they may vary a bit.also i m using airtel gprs for long time and i hv no idea of access points offered by bsnl.u can contact their customer care for settings again or u may go to the nokia site and hv the settings delivered to ur fone.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 29, 2009)

Please can someone help me with this. I am still not able to brwose websites in Nokia 3110c on Cellone


----------



## gunda_26 (Jan 31, 2009)

check the default settings for gprs and mms.For gprs use gprs settings only ,uncheck mms settings .otherwise put setting manually:-In the north BSNL access point is "gprsnorth.cellone.in"(without inverted commas)simply put it in apn setting in nokia set leave username and password blank,and restart the set.then you will be able to surf.if you want to run the net on your computer  then connect via nokia pcsuit to computer your set and again give acesspoint setting in internet option.dial via pcsuit.when connected you can surf in computer.If you are in other part of country then try getting setting from www.cellone.in.then feed in the nokia set.then try.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 16, 2009)

Enough of this ****. Please tell me how to unsubscribe GPRS in cellone postpaid


----------



## Pratul_09 (Mar 17, 2009)

The best way to connect to internet is to use Nokia PC suite with connecting to PC and choose connect to internet. There will be two options 1.automatic configuration 2.Manual, Select manual configuration. Then fill in country as India and then choose the service provider and try to connect. Thats it. You are connected and it will create automatically the settings required in your Nokia 3100c, in case u use it on Mobile after wards.


----------

